# Muschelkalk



## Manfred Koblmüller (11. Feb. 2009)

Hallo!
Wir haben hier schon einiges gelesen über den Einsatz von Muschelkalk zur Verbesserung des KH-Wertes. Zu welchem Zeitpunkt kann der Muschelkalk am besten in den Teich zugeführt werden? Da die Filteranlage über den Winter abgebaut ist. 
Im letzten Jahr hatten wir ebenfalls Probleme mit grünem Wasser.
Hat jemand einen Tipp was wir schon vorbeugend dagegen tun können?
Unser Teich hat ca.50000 Liter.Es werden zwei UV-Lampen 36w sowie ein I-tronic betrieben natürlich auch verschiedene Filter. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zusätzen der Fa. Söll oder von anderen Firmen?
Z.B. Teichfit oder Koi stabil zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität?
Danke, freuen uns auf eure Antworten.
Manfred


----------



## Manfred (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Namensvetter,

was hast du für KH-Werte ?

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## Annett (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Manfred.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Zum Thema Algen hatte ich letztes Jahr einen sehr umfangreichen Beitrag(klick) geschrieben, in dem ich versuchte, alle Möglichkeiten und Aspekte abzudecken.
Bitte lies ihn Dir mal in Ruhe durch.

Von Kupfer gegen Algen halte ich absolut gar nichts. Im Endeffekt vergiftet man damit schleichend seinen Teich und die Lebewesen in ihm. 


Den Kalk (in Form von Vogelgrit=Muschelschalen) kannst Du einsetzen, wann immer Du willst.


----------



## axel (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Manfred 

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden .:Willkommen2
Stell uns doch mal Dein Teich mit ein paar Fotos in " Mein Teich und ich " vor .
Wieviel Kois hast Du in Deinem Teich ? 
Zu Deinen Fragen kann ich leider nix sagen.

 Lg
axel


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Manfred

wie ist denn Dein KH ?

Wann Du die Muschelkalk als Härtebilder einsetzt ist relativ egal
gelöst wird Kalk erst bei Bedarf
dh. wenn der Ph-Wert sinkt

wie ist denn Dein ph-Wert jetzt ?

das u.a. im Muschelkalk gebunde Karbonat ist in der Lage Säureschwankungen zu puffern



> Puffervermögen
> 
> Das Kalk-Kohlensäuregleichgewicht ist entscheidend dafür verantwortlich, wie gut das Wasser vor allem gegenüber Säureeinträgen gepuffert ist, d. h., wie gut H+ und OH- - Ionen aufgenommen werden können, ohne dass sich der pH-Wert wesentlich ändert. Zur Beschreibung der Pufferkapazität werden folgende Kriterien benutzt:
> KS 4,3 - Säurekapazität bis pH 4,3 und KB 8,2 - Basekapazität bis pH 8,2
> ...


http://www.waterquality.de/hydrobio.hw/2CHEM.HTM#24

diese ph-Schwankungen können die Stabilität der Flora Fauna
in unseren "Kunstteichen" stören


also ist Muschelkalk nur  3x um die Ecke gedacht ein Mittel gegen
 "grünes Wasser" 
dh. es muss auch alles Andere stimmen !

"grünes Wasser"  kommt doch von zu vielen Nährstoffen im Wasser

Kohlensäure , Säuregehalt des Frischwassers , Bepflanzung
Besatz , Filterung ,Baustoffe beeinflussen das *S*äure*B*asen*V*erhältnis 
auch

aber

der Kalk kann Dir helfen giftigen Kupferionen Deines I-tronic´s
zu binden und damit seine Schädlichkeit zu mildern  

mfG


----------



## goldfisch (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Manfred,
wenn Du ordenlich kalkst, haben höhere Pflanzen keine Chancen gegen Algen.
Das willst Du vermutlich nicht.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> wenn Du ordenlich kalkst, haben höhere Pflanzen keine Chancen gegen Algen.
> Das willst Du vermutlich nicht.
> mfg Jürgen





erklär das doch mal 

mfG


----------



## Manfred Koblmüller (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Das ist ja toll das so viele geschrieben haben also meinkh wert liegt jetzt so bei 1,6bis 2 und ich glaube das ist nicht viel wobei mein ph (7.8) sehr gut ist eigentlich oder ????


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo

stimmt 
1,6 -2° KH bergen zumindest latent  die Gefahr von Säurestürzen
aber möglicherweise 
erst wenn die Sonne (mit Kraft) wieder scheint

der Einsatz von Muschelkalk hat den Vorteil ,dass der Kalk 
fest gebunden ist und man nicht von "aufkalken" sprechen kann
Das Karbonat wird eben erst bei "Bedarf" gelöst wenn ein Säuresturz droht

man sollte keine Wunder vom __ Muscheln oder Austernschalen erwarten
aber in biologisch aktiven Teichen ist es eine gute Art verbrauchten Kalk
zu ergänzen.

mfG


----------



## goldfisch (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Karsten,
schau Dir mal das Meer oder eine türkische Quelle an. PH ab 9.
Bei meinen __ Aphanius kommen alte Ziegelsteine und __ Muscheln rein. Den Algen kannst Du beim Wachsen zuschauen. (Ich gebe aber reumütig zu, das hat nichts mit Koiteichen zu tun)
mfg Jürgen


----------



## chromis (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hi Jürgen,

seit wann sind Ziegelsteine aus Kalk? Ich denke, die werden aus Ton gebrannt

Und ein hoher ph-Wert soll Algenwachstum auslösen? Da kann ich dir Unterwasseraufnahmen aus südamerikanischen Schwarzwasserflüssen zeigen, null Härte, extrem sauer, braune Brühe und gutes Fadenalgenwachstum...

Algenwachstum hat immer was zu tun mit Nährstoffen und mangelnder Konkurrenz durch höhere Pflanzen, die entweder ganz einfach fehlen oder durch schlechte Bedingungen nicht gut wachsen können. So kommen Algen auch mit dem Fehlen einzelner Nährstoffe besser zurecht als die höheren Pflanzen. Es muss nicht immer ein Überschuss vorliegen, auch Mangelsituationen können das Pflanzenwachstum behindern und die Algen in Vorteil bringen. Es gibt zwar einzelne Rotalgen, die mit saurem Wasser nicht zurecht kommen, im allgemeinen ist der ph-Wert aber nicht mit Algen in Verbindung zu bringen.


----------



## goldfisch (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Rainer,

Ziegel werden meiner Meinung nach aus kalkhaltigen Ton- bzw.Lehmboden (je nach Verwitterung des usprünglichen Gesteins) gebrannt. Schön angewitterte Ziegel ergeben ins Wasser geworfen eine nährstoffhaltige (Ca, Al ...) basische (ph > 7 ) Lösung. 

Viele höhere Pflanzen können bei hohen ph - Wert diese Nährstoffe nicht verwerten. 

(Schwarzwasser ist bei ähnlichen Mineralgehalt sauer, ph >7). 

Dagegen wachsen Algen in solchen Wasser (Meer, afrikanischer Grabensee, mittelamerikanische oder Nahostquelle ....) sehr gut. 

Viele "Teich"fische mögen es ruhig etwas mineralischer und basischer als z.B. Südamerikaner.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## chromis (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hi,



> Ziegel werden meiner Meinung nach aus kalkhaltigen Ton- bzw.Lehmboden (je nach Verwitterung des usprünglichen Gesteins) gebrannt.


da müsste ich mich schon schwer täuschen, aber *gebrannter* Ton sollte gar nichts mehr abgeben



> Viele höhere Pflanzen können bei hohen ph - Wert diese Nährstoffe nicht verwerten.


das hängt dann aber weniger an ph-Wert oder Karbonathärte sondern am fehlenden CO2

Zudem gibt es genügend Gewässer mit hoher Karbonathärte und sehr gutem Pflanzenwuchs, zB. im ehemaligen Jugoslawien, Flüsse wie die Gacka:
http://www.trout-angler.com/der_fluss_gacka
oder auch in England Avon, Trent und andere.


----------



## karsten. (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*



goldfisch schrieb:


> .....
> schau Dir mal das Meer oder eine türkische Quelle an. PH ab 9.
> .........



was willst Du uns damit sagen ? 

schönes WE


----------



## chromis (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

pH-Wert über 9 :shock
ich kenne kein Meer mit diesem Wert


----------



## goldfisch (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo Rainer,
ich korrigiere mich , das Meer hat max.8.5. Aber wir haben das Thema verloren.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## flohkrebs (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

hallo!

Achtung! Da ist ein sehr langer Text in dem link hier versteckt... 
Aber ich finde, es klingt alles sehr einleuchtend - stimmt es, glaubt ihr?? 
Ich bin ja was Wasserwerte etc. angeht ein ziemlich arger Laie 

Wir haben Regenbogenforellen im Teich und auch jede Menge Bachflohkrebse - beide Tiere brauchen eher kalkreiches Wasser...
Deshalb geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass wir ein eher kalkreiches Wasser haben - hmm  ????
Außerdem immer eher kühl (maximal 20 Grad im Hochsommer) und natürlich sehr sauerstoffreich...
(also bei uns zumindest hilft mehr Sauerstoff *nicht* gegen Fadenalgen!)

Jedenfalls wachsen bei uns die "höheren" Unterwasserpflanzen ziemlich schlecht, __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen/__ Seggen und all die anderen Sumpfpflanzen wachsen toll!!
Und die Fadenalgen auch  - wir haben ein paar mal im Jahr "Algenblüte", "grünes Wasser" allerdings nie.

So, das war jetzt nur mein laienhafter Erfahrungsbericht - wegen dem denke ich aber schon, dass mehr Kalk im Wasser eher die Fadenalgen fördert - sicher, wachsen tun sie auch bei wenig Kalk!
Aber am End´: sooooo schlimm finde ich unsere Algen nicht - nur hätt ich halt gerne, dass auch die "höheren" Unterwasserpflanzen etwas höher wachsen.....
Dabei soll eine bis zu 10 Zentimeter hohe "Mulmschicht" helfen, weil dann auch ein bisschen mehr CO 2 produziert wird....

(alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! Aber ich werd diese Theorien weiterverfolgen und tät mich freuen, wenn jemand dazu noch mehr weiß!!!)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## karsten. (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

hallo




bitte :beeten
schmeißt doch nicht alles durcheinander
es gibt ein paar gesicherte Tatsachen 
(u.a. auch hier im Forum nachlesbar)
die zu zerstreuen .......... 
bedarf es wirklich *neuer* grundlegender wissenschaftlicher Beweise . 

wer da Neues hat ...........  vortreten !  


bisher gilt

Kalk allein
ist kein Algendünger

Phosphate 
lassen Fadenalgen wachsen
(die entstehen unter anderem in den löslichen Abbauprodukten von Mulm- und Schlammschichten)
(10 cm :shock)

durch GEBUNDENEN Kalk wie in Schalen von Austern oder __ Muscheln
wird keine direkte Aufkalkung des Teichwassers erreicht !

Ganz anderes wie beim Einsatz von wasserlöslichem Brandkalk oä. !

nicht vergleichbar !

Die Zusammenhänge der Wasserwerte und die Abläufe in Teichen ,
SBV und Puffervermögen wurden doch schon soo oft diskutiert 

fangt doch bitte bitte nicht jedes mal wieder (scheinbar überzeugt) 

bei 0 an 


schönes RestWE


----------



## flohkrebs (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

hallo!

ich hab trotzdem noch zwei Fragen 
und dann geh ich auch sicher etwas zum Wasserwerte-Messen kaufen!!
bin inzwischen selber neugierig geworden!!
Dann kann ich ja berichten, wie die Werte in meinem Teich tatsächlich ausschaun...



karsten. schrieb:


> Phosphate
> lassen Fadenalgen wachsen
> (die entstehen unter anderem in den löslichen Abbauprodukten von Mulm- und Schlammschichten)


ok, zur Zeit haben wir so gut wie keine Schlammschicht im Wasser, nur Lehm, dort wo der __ Rohrkolben wächst, aber "Mulm" gibbes kaum 

Wenn Phosphate im Wasser "schuld" an unserer ca. dreimal jährlich auftretenden Algenblüte sind, wieso kümmern dann die Unterwasserpflanzen - sind Phosphate nicht auch für die ein Dünger??

Wasser in dem Forellen leben, hat viel Sauerstoff - und daher wenig CO 2 
hmmmm...   ich finde diese Erklärung (aus meinem link, und es wurde ja auch hier schon mehrfach erwähnt!) sehr überzeugend.
Das mit dem dass Kalk Fadenalgen fördert, ist auch nicht einfach so "meine Erfindung" - oder wieso werden dann überall Erlenzapfen, ein Sack Stroh oder Eichenholz als "Algenkiller" empfohlen??
Ich dachte wegen der Gerb- bzw. Huminsäuren - oder nicht??
stimmt das hier alles gar nicht??
(hab ich über die "Suche"-Funktion gefunden, was hilft gegen Fadenalgen...



karsten. schrieb:


> durch GEBUNDENEN Kalk wie in Schalen von Austern oder __ Muscheln
> wird keine direkte Aufkalkung des Teichwassers erreicht !


Das stimmt sicherlich!  

liebe Grüße!


----------



## karsten. (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo

Algenblüte nennt man nicht das massenhafte Auftreten von Fadenalgen
sondern das von so genannten Schwebalgen
dieses Phänomen  tritt üblicherweise nur Frühjahr ( 1x im Jahr) auf wenn die Belichtung , Lichtfarbe und Erwärmung die massenhafte Vermehrung in nährstoffreichen Teichen ankurbelt und die höheren Pflanzen noch nicht in Konkurrenz gehen .

für etabliertes Grundwissen stehen u.a. Annettes Zusammenfassung,
viele Beiträge im Forum und Veröffentlichungen der üblichen Verdächtigen zur Verfügung .

das alles hat aber nur bedingt mit dem Einsatz von Muscheln oder Austernschalen zu tun.

Huminsäure wirkt gegen Algen nicht primär durch die Säure sondern durch die biologisch wirksamen Bestandteile (Wachstumshemmer für niedere Pflanzen und vitalisierende Wirkung für höhere Pflanzen) und die sich ändernde Durchlässigkeit des Lichtspektrums 

Die Experimente mit Salzsäure , Zitronensäure und Essig gehen wohl in die von Dir gemeinte Richtung haben sich aber nicht durchgesetzt. 

"Dünger" im Wasser 
und kümmernde Pflanzen schließen sich keineswegs aus

Co2 , Substrat , Pflanzengemeinschaften ,Standorte, passende Licht und Wasserwerte bestimmen die Wüchsichkeit der Pflanzen viel mehr

http://www.hortikultur.ch/pub/files/205.pdf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2018

mfG


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Muschelkalk*

Hallo.

Zur Ergänzung nur noch kurz der Hinweis auf das Minimum-Gesetz: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimumgesetz

http://rs-maxdorf.bildung-rp.de/cm/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=52 
Und das mit anschaulichem Bildchen.


----------

